# FixIt Sticks Alternative?



## Johnny Chicken Bones (Jul 13, 2005)

When I first saw them, I didn’t get it. 
I thought a Fixit stick was a typical Kickstarter program to fix a problem I didn’t have. Why would I need a heavier tool w/ less parts? 

Years later, I love much of the FixIt Stick. I use it in my home shop and usually carry a pair on the trail. 

But I’m tired of trying to glue in the various bits as they fall out.
I’m tired of them failing to return calls/emails. 
Now that one end of the aluminum has split under torque- I’m done w/ them.

Can anyone give me an alternative company making a similar tool? 
Chinese knock off I can get instead? 

Thanks. 
-JCB


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

how can this be ?

the web site says High Quality Tool Kit

china has a serious problem manufacturing tool steel, so you may want to avoid random chinese junk it is an actual problem for them to make super hard alloys mass-produced

I'd stick with side-folders like topeak or all the other toolkits

Silca t-ratchet is high end stuff
https://silca.cc/collections/silca-tools


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Hmm. Maybe the magnetic one isn't made out of steel anymore? Mine was, before I lost half of it.

Topeak, "Swiss Army", and Silca all make ratcheting tools. Compact-ness wise, I prefer the old Ratchet Rocket










It doesn't come with anything larger than a 6mm, but I tailored my set to my bike, anyway (and it would be useless for something that used an 8-10mm hex, anyway.

Wera just released a 'bicycle multi-tool' based off their bit ratchet. Using one daily, I can tell you that it can take whatever you can dish out. The packaging is not what I would consider svelte, though...similar to Silca in that respect.


----------



## Johnny Chicken Bones (Jul 13, 2005)

China? 
Poor quality? Noooooo.....
I’ve had hit and miss but don’t doubt that I’ll likely spend half and wish I’d spent more!

This tool just rattled around in a pocket. I’m hoping to keep it more simple than the clever ratchet set ups. 

Mine was the basic FixIt sticks. No magnets. But the bits eventually fall out. 
I’d love an 8mm for removal of pedals when stuffing touring bikes back into their boxes. 

Keep the ideas coming. I’ll keep listening to reason!

-JCBs


----------



## Johnny Chicken Bones (Jul 13, 2005)

I take it back. 
That Silva wrench looks close to perfect.


----------



## Johnny Chicken Bones (Jul 13, 2005)

127....
After too much time wandering around the web- I think you're correct. 
No huge need to paint myself into the T-wrench box. Ample folding solutions that'll fit the bill 

And after several decades of pedaling, heck. I might just happen to have a few that I've forgotten. 
Don't need the entire kitchen sink style. Just something w/ 4-5-6, 8. Maybe a torx. 
Thanks everyone. 

-JCB


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I've been riding for years with just a Ratchet Rocket. Haven't had a problem. Just had to swap or add a Torx bit for the derailleur hanger on one of my bikes.

In my commuter bag I keep this Park Tool thing that's sort of a swiss army stick for lack of a better description. It's bailed me out a few times.

https://www.parktool.com/product/multi-tool-mt-1?category=Multi-Tools

^^ It's this.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

I bought the initial Fix It Sticks and when I got it home, immediately tore it apart so to speak.

I went to Grainger.com and acquired a 1/4", magnetic bit driver. Something like this:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/5-PACK-1-4...352669?hash=item340f80191d:g:8KoAAOSwmBZdN2Wo

I cut it down as short as I could get it. I used a propane torch to remove one of the bits and I epoxy glued it in. I carry a few extra bits of the stuff I want. It is the dedicated tool in one of my bike's tool bags. I ride three different bikes.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Prestacycle three way tool

https://mbaction.com/product-test-prestacycle-three-way-tool/?fbclid=IwAR2sotYujVjwcLjzSkR42EwVN-cyTIvHWjZ6hWss1Ud4M2N4ackNyvoWbPs

*****


----------



## Johnny Chicken Bones (Jul 13, 2005)

I like the Fixit sticks since they don't take up space in my pocket. 
(against better judgement I commonly leave many parts at home, even against years of knowing better....)
I like them since they are light in that pocket. 
I like that there's no real assembly to use them to reposision a saddle, straighten some bars, etc. 
They aren't the "Oh no.. we've got problems" tool. They are the "Let's keep this show rolling" tool.

You suggestions are good-especially sticking the magna tool holder in a FixIt.

But- for now, I'll run one of these. 
Perfect? Nah. Close? Yep.

https://www.blackburndesign.com/p/switch-bike-multi-tool

-JCB


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Johnny Chicken Bones said:


> I like the Fixit sticks since they don't take up space in my pocket.
> (against better judgement I commonly leave many parts at home, even against years of knowing better....)
> I like them since they are light in that pocket.
> I like that there's no real assembly to use them to reposision a saddle, straighten some bars, etc.
> ...


I don't hate it, but ditch those ball-end hexes pronto. That's a recipe for stripping the heads of your screws. KC Tool sells individual hex bits from Wera/Felo/etc for $1-2.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

^

ball-end hexes are only good for time saving and 'running in' bolts until finger tight
then swap to a full-end wrench for final tightening


----------



## Johnny Chicken Bones (Jul 13, 2005)

Aren’t you a sharp one! I’ve spent more time wondering about this minor issue than it deserves. 
Checked out the Blackburn tool. Bought it. Opened it. 
Oh,,,, they are ball end.

And you see that immediately. 
Until a new solution presents, I’ll be gentle on the various bits. And then frustrated when I am not gentle. 

-JCB


----------



## KThaxton (Jun 4, 2009)

The Blackburn "Big Switch" doesn't have the ball ends (well, except for the two smallest ones), and has more tools. I have one, haven't had to use it much, but I do like it.

https://www.blackburndesign.com/p/big-switch-bike-multi-tool


----------



## Johnny Chicken Bones (Jul 13, 2005)

Dammit Sir. 
That’s the tool I should have purchased!
Leave it to me to make a simple problem more difficult and expensive than need be. 

Thanks.


----------



## Yeah right (Jun 1, 2019)

The problem with the Blackburn Switch tools is they use special bits.

I like the idea of the Craftsman Z-driver. It fits standard 1/4" hex drive bits, so you can add whatever you want to your kit. The heads are magnetic- not ball-detent or friction- so bit insertion and removal is easy.

It's steel, so it's less likely to split than the fixit sticks. But the problem is it's steel, so it's way too heavy, especially with the big, solid handle on the thing.

The Mineral Design Mini Bar doesn't store as many bits, but is much lighter and the bit storage protects your other belongings from the pointy ends of the bits.

I haven't tried the Victorinox/PB Swiss bike tool. Friction or magnetic bit holder? I appreciate how the other tools I've mentioned are able to hold spare bits on the tool, so when I'm doing something like adjusting my headset, I can easily switch between the 4mm and 6mm bits to work the stem bolts and headset cap respectively. Not so with this tool unless one of those things you need is a 5mm Allen wrench.

Amazon suggested the Prestacycle T-handle Ratchet, but I'm not too keen on ratchets and the ratchet head is probably friction fit. Don't know about at the end of the handle. The nice thing is it has probably all the bits you need for your bike.

If I didn't already have a lot of tools- or at least parts of them- I'd think seriously about the Topeak Ratchet Rocket Lite NTX+. Yeah, it's friction fit and ratchet, which I'm not keen on, but it has almost every other thing I want: Lots of 1/4" bits, extension that almost makes it a t-handle, chain tool, torque wrench, tire levers (_edit: nope, no tire levers_), and a case to hold it all in. Pity it costs $80. $45 without the torque wrench, so maybe not that unreasonable.

I think I've just convinced myself to get the Topeak. Now to see if I can wait to find it on sale...


----------



## Johnny Chicken Bones (Jul 13, 2005)

YEAH RIGHT! 
Dang Muchachoooo- those are great suggestions. 
The Craftsman is so cheap and simple. Not over thought the way so many bike tools are. 

Thanks. 
-JCB


----------



## Yeah right (Jun 1, 2019)

Johnny Chicken Bones said:


> The Craftsman is so cheap and simple. Not over thought the way so many bike tools are.


Just remember to factor in the cost of new bits too. The Craftsman doesn't come with many that are useful for a bike.

I got a Hiltex brand bit set from Amazon since it had most of the Allen and torx bits I needed in both standard and security, so I essentially got two sets of bike-useful bits.

And of course, the Craftsman doesn't have other bike specific things such as tire levers (not that they matter much, it's easy enough to use whatever favorite you have), chain tool, spoke wrench, etc. so you'll have to fill that in some other way.

Remember how I said it's heavy? I just weighed the handle and it's 3 ounces/88 grams, vs. the Mini Bar at 2.1oz/60gr. Okay, it felt heavier when I first got it. There's not as much metal around the bit socket as the Mini Bar, but I doubt it'll split in normal use. Just don't go trying to remove pedals with it.

I just sprung for a Topeak. Not the Ratchet Rocket, but instead the Prep 25, mainly because it also has the 15mm box wrench, spoke wrenches, and 8&10mm box wrenches. And bonus, the bit sockets are magnetic.


----------

